# Friends of Berthoud Pass Avalanche Classes



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Quick bump here. The first free basic avy awareness class is tomorrow night at the Lindsey Auditorium at the University of Denver. It's a great refresher for those who have taken avalanche classes and an awesome class for those who want to get into backcountry riding. It is also FREE!


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you need to register or sign up ahead of time?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nope! Just show up. The class runs about 3 hours as it is a real Basic Avy awareness class. It's not like those presentations where they try to get you to sign up for a paid course through their guide company.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Nope! Just show up. The class runs about 3 hours as it is a real Basic Avy awareness class. It's not like those presentations where they try to get you to sign up for a paid course through their guide company.


Yeah, FOBP is definitely the best free course you're gonna find. I went to one at REI and it was basically just a 45 minute infomercial for Colorado Mountain School. The only possible good it did was potentially scare some idiots from dropping in at Loveland Pass. Which I guess shouldn't be discounted. No real info shared though.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Nope! Just show up. The class runs about 3 hours as it is a real Basic Avy awareness class. It's not like those presentations where they try to get you to sign up for a paid course through their guide company.


Very cool, I'm thinking about attending the one at the Oriental Theatre. I just wanted to make sure so I wouldn't be the one doofus showing up who didn't sign up for it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll probably be at the one at the Oriental too. I always check out one class to make sure I know what is covered for when I am teaching the on snow day. Plus Justin is our new lead instructor this year and his style will be different than Bobski's. So if you want to try to meet up before had for food and beer at maybe Patrick Carrol's, I'd be down.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Beer always sounds like a good time. We'll figure something out when it gets closer to the 15th.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, FOBP is definitely the best free course you're gonna find. I went to one at REI and it was basically just a 45 minute infomercial for Colorado Mountain School. The only possible good it did was potentially scare some idiots from dropping in at Loveland Pass. Which I guess shouldn't be discounted. No real info shared though.



I was considering checking out some of those "courses" at REI-Denver, do you not think they're worth it?

There is a second session called "Avy Awareness - Beyond the Basics" or something like that, with CAIC running the show. 

Is that one any good or should I just avoid those and go to the Friends of Berthoud ones?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CAIC does great stuff. Their class is probably not going to be a free program that FOBP offers. Remember, not only is the FOBP classroom free but the on snow days are free too. I know CAIC is not going to offer that.


----------



## fobp (Aug 31, 2009)

http://berthoudpass.org/what-we-do/classes/:thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And another reminder that the free class tonight is at the Bentgate in Golden.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Most here have heard about Jamie Pierre dying in an avalanche this past weekend. The Utah snow pack is pretty crappy. The Colorado snow pack is worse. There is a another free basic avalanche awareness class tomorrow night at the Oriental Theater in Denver. I'll be there. I highly recommend members who can find the time to show up and check it out. Worth your while even if you never go out into the backcountry.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

How many Denver folks are attending tomorrow's avy class at the Oriental Theatre? Just throwing this out there as a feeler, but anyone from the forum interested in meet up for a beer or whatever beforehand? Think it would be cool to get a group of us from the forum together and meet some of the people we have been interacting with online for some time now. Either way, I'm really looking forward attending the class and learning something new. See you there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

We should definitely meet up for some food and beer before the class. I'm down.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There is another free class tomorrow night at CU Boulder, Humanities Room 1B50. 7pm. 

Also, we have released the info on our resort based course out of Winterpark. There is a cost to this one, but you won't be required to hike, or even have avy gear if you don't have it. It will cover basics for resort based sidecountry skiing and should be a great introduction for those who want to decide if backcountry riding is something they want to do or not.

You can check it out here.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> There is another free class tomorrow night at CU Boulder, Humanities Room 1B50. 7pm.
> 
> Also, we have released the info on our resort based course out of Winterpark. There is a cost to this one, but you won't be required to hike, or even have avy gear if you don't have it. It will cover basics for resort based sidecountry skiing and should be a great introduction for those who want to decide if backcountry riding is something they want to do or not.
> 
> You can check it out here.



Kill - whats the difference between the Winterpark course and the actual Berthoud course? Obviously one is based on a resort, but is the Berthoud course a little more advanced?

Require your own gear?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For the on snow course, you need to have basic avy gear. Beacon, shovel, probe, plus a way to carry it. You will also need to have some method of travel, snowshoes, or splitboard. Other than trying to boot pack it. 

The Berthoud course is going to be a bit more advanced as we go over using your beacon and practice searching with it. In addition to covering terrain selection, some pit tests and analysis. 

The resort course should cover most of this, but since you don't have to have avy gear for it, and the fact that it's geared towards the sidecountry slider, it's not going to as in depth. It will probably mostly stress terrain selection, travel protocols, and some pit work. To be honest it's new and I am not 100% sure what our instructors are planning on covering. So the only gear you would need to bring to this one is your typical riding gear you use at the resort everyday. Though I would recommend bring a full avy gear kit. I am sure some time will be set aside on how to use that gear making it worth your while.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Another class tonight at the Bentgate at 7:30 not 7 this time. Rumor has it if you show up at 7 there might be beer there though...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You gonna be there tonight bro? I'm trying to see if I can get a couple of friends to come. I don't really have time right now, but if I can get them to go, I'll come.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll be at the Oriental one on the 12th

Down for a pre show dinner session or something


----------



## fobp (Aug 31, 2009)

Couple more coming up. 

Sunday, 1/8 Wilderness Exchange Unlimited
Tuesday, 1/10 Oriental Theater
Tuesday, 1/16 East Grand Fire Station - Fraser
Thursday, 1/19 Bent Gate
Tuesday 1/24 GoLite - Denver West


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

As referenced above, there is a free class tomorrow night at the Oriental. I know the snow has been a bummer but it's going to come. When it does, things are going to be scary sketch. Learn about it now.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Got an update on the avy class scheduled next week for Winterpark.


> PLEASE NOTE: Next week's avy class at the East Grand Fire Station will take place on Monday, Jan. 16th at 7:00 pm. Please share this with your friends who are planning to attend. We apologize for any inconvenience this change might cause.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The on snow was last weekend. Things went great! Thanks to everyone who participated. FOBP is in the early planning stages of a spring party. We have Kyle Miller's Freerider to show. We'll probably be pairing it up with some other local talent's film for the event. Drinking will ensue.






I'll create a new thread for the event. All you Front Rangers should come out for it once we nail the date.


----------

